

You never knew these 8 high-performance apps are Hybrid - mngrwl
http://blog.venturepact.com/8-high-performance-apps-you-never-knew-were-hybrid/

======
mngrwl
Does this mean it's better for a beginner like me to focus on learning web
development frameworks and Phonegap than Java/Swift?

